# Roland ColorCamm PC60 or PC600 for Heat Transfer T-Shirt



## matrixdecals (Aug 30, 2006)

Dear all,

Does anyone have information about their experience of using a Roland ColorCamm for print/cut a thermal printable transfer vinyl for T-shirt .

Here is want I want to know:
1- Does it really worth the investment (Apprx. $5,000 for the equipment-used).
2- Does the transfer better quality then the normal Heat Transfer paper.
3- How will be the cost for the Transfer vinyl per T-Shirt compare to the paper.
4- Any other information will be a plus.

What about the Roland Versacamm, the investment is higher ($ 12,999.00 without supply and software) with the ECO-Sol Ink? 

I'm  looking forward to invest in one of those equipment to do T-Shirt and vinyl stickers, but will love that have your feedback first.

James


----------



## FabrixDigital (Oct 17, 2006)

We have a PC-600 and have used the transfer material. Works great ... I don't think the $12,000 Roland machine is an Eco-Sol machine - for stickers, this PC 600 is perfect... we reload our own cartridges (Zero nine) for a substantial savings. If you print large images, then regular transfers - CLC Elite or 1 Step on Darks would be the solution. Also the new FOREVER dark, but it requires a solvent print and cut machine.
Art


----------



## kongfish (Mar 9, 2009)

How would the Roland 6000 color camm pc do for printing out halftone color separations for screen printing?
Do you know if it has a rip?


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

The pc 600 and 60 are $$ machines to run and have notorious problems with the printheads, that of which is getting harder and harder to get repaired. I have had 2 replace at 1K each.
The price for the machine sounds to high you should be able to get one around 2500-3000 us$
The transfers are ok but will cost much more than standard transfer papers and inkjet (or laser)
It can do halftones but has limits, and to do so you have to run in the cmyk mode (or cmy). the spot colors are just the color they are, solid.
We run the machine from Drawmate 9, an old program from Stahls (no longer available) but the driver can be setup up like any other.
All material has to be clean,clean,clean or you will blow the head. 
The versacamm uses the eco-sol max ink from Roland and would be a much better investment.


----------



## nativegraphics (May 18, 2007)

I have a pc-60 yes its old technology but it is a good machine. I just replaced the printhead for $495.00 and paid shipping one way. Roland plans to provide support and parts for this machine until 2012. There is a learning curve but it is like anything. I have sent the machine in for the 2nd time to replace the printhead in 8 years. It has been a workhorse with very few problems.


----------



## mdahl66 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey there, What operating system are you using? I just bought a like new used PC600 and cant get the software loaded...I have tried Windows xp and vista...no luck...


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

My PC600 is set up on an old Win98 pc, as we use it very little (I think I turned it one once this year)
Hard to believe that Roland does not have at least XP drivers, did you check their site.
We did not use the colorchoice. I had an old version of Stahls Drawmate 9 which has pretty much all you need to run the printer.
Good Luck
Keep the print head and the material CLEAN.


----------



## nativegraphics (May 18, 2007)

I am using Windows 2000 with Flexi sign pro 7.6 v3


----------



## mdahl66 (Dec 22, 2009)

How do you change print/cut printer or devices once they are made...I accidently clicked on PC60 in Flexi sign pro 7.5 and now I cant seem to change it to the PC600...

Any help much appreciated...Thanks Matt


----------



## fcahoon (Jul 14, 2007)

We have an opportunity to get a PC-600 at as part of an estate sale. Asking price $500, but could possibly talk them down. I read the discussion and wanted to see if anyone has got the machine to run on a Vista or even Windows 7 machine running in XP mode. If not, someone said it would work with windows 98, but what about XP? I would hate to put out this much money and not have a machine to run it on. Also, where are you guys getting your print heads?

Frank Cahoon
Cahoon's Closet, LLC


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

Call the guys at Sign Outlet Store in the Chicago area
they were pretty good with these machines
or check out the Roland sight under the user forums


----------



## fcahoon (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks. I will check that out.


----------



## mopar691 (Jul 7, 2010)

fcahoon said:


> We have an opportunity to get a PC-600 at as part of an estate sale. Asking price $500, but could possibly talk them down. I read the discussion and wanted to see if anyone has got the machine to run on a Vista or even Windows 7 machine running in XP mode. If not, someone said it would work with windows 98, but what about XP? I would hate to put out this much money and not have a machine to run it on. Also, where are you guys getting your print heads?
> 
> Frank Cahoon
> Cahoon's Closet, LLC


Depends on software you are using to run this machine. With new flexi you can but you cant install print drivers in anyting over xp so you need to rip/print everything


----------



## christinew (Feb 28, 2010)

no this pc 60 does not work on a vista, windows 7 so i contacted roland support and they told me it only works on xp the driver is on there web site. good luck


----------



## christinew (Feb 28, 2010)

check with you office supply store like staples, they sell a program that you install on windows 7 when put add ons to run older equipment in xp mode you can find out more information from staples. I was just told this on the weekend.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

The date on this original post was 2009. 
Both the PC60 and PC600 were good machines in their time, however the newer technology far surpasses the quality you got from these units. If anyone is looking to purchase one today (2011) I would say not to spend much over $1000 for one, supplies are getting harder to find and if the unit needs any work you will be adding the cost of getting it fixed to what you paid. If the units are kept clean and maintained than they will work for a long time. The only problem I see is the larger you need to print the more it will cost you.


----------



## donnaredd (Apr 15, 2012)

Can you tell me what you mean by rip/print everything? I am using XP and have the driver that is on Roland site. I cannot cut from the plotter. It processes thru Flexi's Production Manager and shows the % until complete - cutter never does anything.

Can anyone help me?

Donna Redd


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I have never used Flexi. I know with Corel you need to specify a color for the cut line and this same color needs to be set in the driver. Or use the Cut All option. If you had Corel I could give you some steps to check it. Maybe someone else will chime in and tell you how and if it works with Fleix.


----------

